# Xbox 360 wont connect to live- Belkin Router



## Jdotno (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the wireless Belkin N router.. i have my main computer and laptop connected to that network.. and i recently tried hardwiring my xbox 360 to the router

the 360 will not even connect to the internet and when i try troubleshooting it says a network is not detected

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF,
Does it work when you try and connect wirelessly?
Also i have heard a lot of bad things about Belkin routers and Xbox live (compatability issues) so as a last resort i would try connecting using a different router.


----------

